# CBD Oil



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyone using it? Is it hemp cbd oil or marijuana cbd oil? What are you using it for and how well is it working?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

https://www.cwhemp.com/?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=connexity&utm_campaign=shopping


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://cbdoilreview.org/cbd-companies/


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I did a lot of research and ordered some yesterday, primarily as a sleep aid. I wanted to know if anyone has 1st hand experience with it.

I read for some people, taking it before bed keeps them awake and for others it relaxes them right to sleep. Some take it in the morning and not at night. Also seems to be a question about how much is needed.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I use a dropperful of liquid for anxiety. 

I have a CBD cream for foot and joint pain. 

I like CBD gummy bears, too.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I use a dropperful of liquid for anxiety.
> 
> I have a CBD cream for foot and joint pain.
> 
> I like CBD gummy bears, too.


How long does it take for anxiety? I have to have an MRI and the last time I had claustrophobia which I fought through. I am driving myself so don't want to take anything that would effect my driving, and CBD oil with no or little THC seems safe. Would taking it an hour or so before MRI work?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. For me, that would work.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a good friend down the road who sells CBD oil and have used some in the past for the back and hip pain that I endure as I hate to take the arthritis meds I have from the doc. It does work really well but...for me...I stopped because no one can tell me if you test positive on a drug test. 

You can always try it an see how it makes you feel. I was taking a dropper full at night before bed, and yes, slept a lot better than I have in a long time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If it is CBD, it does not show up on a test for THC.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://www.usdrugtestcenters.com/drug-test-blog/181/can-you-fail-a-drug-test-due-to-cbd.html


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Grey Mare said:


> I have a good friend down the road who sells CBD oil and have used some in the past for the back and hip pain that I endure as I hate to take the arthritis meds I have from the doc. It does work really well but...for me...I stopped because no one can tell me if you test positive on a drug test.
> 
> You can always try it an see how it makes you feel. I was taking a dropper full at night before bed, and yes, slept a lot better than I have in a long time.


There are 2 types of CBD oil you can purchase - Full Spectrum which contains a tiny amount of THC and THC Free which contains none. Some people have reported that they tested positive with full spectrum.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My son in law took it when he believed he was gluten intolerant. His symptoms disappeared within 5 days. Did not affect his sleep.
My wife was taking it for some of the effects of fibromalgyia. She thought it acted as a subtle pain reliever and worked well with her other meds.


----------



## KED326 (Jul 24, 2018)

I use a medical marijuana CBD oil for the anti inflammatory component. I have a bad back with daily pain and I can not use any other NSAIDS without forming a stomach ulcer. I find it does help a little but I do not take the amount they want me to due to the side effects. Most CBDs that you will find over the counter are not a high enough level to truly make a difference. Most people I have talked to have said to take a high enough amount it cost a lot and isn’t worth it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Consumer Lab tested CBD oils and found differences in the concentration. You want a brand with the highest concentration of CBD. The best from the test wasn't that expensive.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

CBD is great for joint pain, specifically arthritis, no experience with other pains.....


I am pretty sure topical can not pass thru to the bloodstream......that's what I have been told anyway.....I imagine any amount oral would show up.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

As long as it's pure CBD oil passing a test won't be a problem.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

shawnlee said:


> CBD is great for joint pain, specifically arthritis, no experience with other pains.....
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure topical can not pass thru to the bloodstream......that's what I have been told anyway.....I imagine any amount oral would show up.


CBD isn't tested for.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I have been using cbd oil for about a month and a half and I love it! I have chronic pain issues as well as anxiety and depression and cbd has literally changed my life. There is a great local cbd store and they carry several well known brands. I started out with Green Roads but I'm transitioning over to Infinite cbd. I'm a huge fan of cbd edibles ie gummies and suckers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Why did you change brands?


----------



## aryamoore (Sep 7, 2020)

oneraddad said:


> Charlotte's Web™ CBD Oil, CBD Gummies and Cream Official Site


Have you tried Creating Better Days for CBD Products? I need your suggestion for CBD Oils and its other products.
Nano CBD Infused Products

Thanks,


----------



## Asirg (Jan 11, 2021)

Different causes could impact on changing your store and brand were people purchase their cbd products, mine is the price and highest concentrate of components. Many years passed and in the USA and Canada you can find in all major cities a lot of stores with CBD products, it’s not something new. Mostly all of them have the same dealer, and they just change the label, but the product is the same, you can be lucky to find somewhere cheaper and that's it. This website Plus CBD Oil Coupon - 15% Off Big Lots Promotion In 2021 has the cheapest price on the market and even more they have additional 15% discounts, it can’t be better.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

What are the cost? Saw one $98 a month.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Forcast said:


> What are the cost? Saw one $98 a month.


Are you asking the cost of CBD oil @Forecast? I get mine directly from a manufacturer here in my state. At regular price for the 1oz bottle which lasts me a month I pay $45, but they have 50% off at least twice a year and then I usually get 6 to 8 bottles.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I started taking it 16 months ago and I took 2 pills one morning , I had a bottle for my dog 
that passed ☹ So she did not need it any more . 
I felt better in about a hour , I took one pill at night and went to bed and that was the first night I was able to sleep with my arm over my head in 4 years .
I did not like the liquid or gummy’s when I started with my pills it looked like they had ground pot in the Capsule and now it’s powder ? I take one at night now .
It makes me sleep better


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

4 weeks in, I haven't noticed any effects at all.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Hmmmmm I’ve had friends try it with no luck 
My problem is arthritis so it’s working for me there and it makes me sleep like a baby . 
for sure .


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Is "HEMP" (unrefined) the same as CBD? It states on the gallon jug that it is 100% natural pure cold pressed hemp seed oil Grade A from "cocojojo.com"....


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Did nothing for me except make me stink of rancid oil.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Just like any strain of cannabis, there are genetic lines that produce various amounts of CBD. Cheap varieties of “hemp oil” are likely cannabis oil (perhaps adulterated with other oils) from hemp production that may or may NOT have the benefits you seek.

It’s the same problem that the olive oil producers are dealing with, i.e. cheap knock off products are prevalent.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

So there is no sure way of knowing..............


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I buy from folks I trust. Do some research about companies.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I also buy from folks I trust and can say that a salve from these folks worked quite well on some strained muscles.





__





Wild Folk Farm | Organically grown CBD Hemp and the Maine Rice Project


Wild Folk Farm is one of Maine's first MOFGA certified organic CBD hemp producers. We're also home to the Maine Rice Project!



www.wildfolkfarm.com


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> How long does it take for anxiety? I have to have an MRI and the last time I had claustrophobia which I fought through. I am driving myself so don't want to take anything that would effect my driving, and CBD oil with no or little THC seems safe. Would taking it an hour or so before MRI work?


I found with MRI I cover my eyes helped a bunch.

Had to laugh at my Mother in Law putting down people on Marijuana but she used CBD Oil.

We still get some of her mail. Today she got a deal saying quit Pain Medication that Marijuana is much better.

big rockpile


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

motdaugrnds said:


> So there is no sure way of knowing..............


Off topic, but related: 

That aloe vera gel may be missing aloe vera


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

A bit off topic NRA_guy; nonetheless that URL was an interesting read. I've always believed what was written on the labels and have been using the aloe vera sun gel for sunburns for years. I recently found "Aloderma Pure Aloe Vera Gel" purporting on the label to be 96% aloe vera. I have found it helpful for dry skin. Guess it hasn't been tested though; so who knows what is actually in it. Golly! Who does one trust now days?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yourself. Period.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Alice even those of us who have lived long enough and been through a variety of educational experiences (personal as well as formal universities) cannot possibly know enough to simply rely on "self". Oh yes much of the time we need to do so; and it is certainly a "buyer be ware" world. Still the "learning" can be terribly expensive in so many ways other than just monetary.

That is one reason I value this forum so much. Many of us have taken a leap of faith and trusted what another has said, even some of the advertisements at times; and by doing so we have learned some information/suggestions are extremely GOOD! The sharing of those in this forum is one reason I keep returning here! (My thread about cleaning up the liver is one of those recent efforts of mine to learn.)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I didn’t say rely on. I responded to the question, “Who do we trust?”


----------



## Mikie (Aug 24, 2021)

I have a prescription for CBD 20 oil for pain management, 1000ml twice daily. It works well for me.
I have been plagued with back pain for years and now gone. It also calms me down so I’m less upset by daily events. 
I use the company recommended by my physician and I’m happy with the results.


----------



## Mikie (Aug 24, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> I


It takes about a month to really get going. If you stop you have to start over.


----------



## Mikie (Aug 24, 2021)

I can't comment on insomnia as I sleep like a rock and always have but I can tell you it works wonders in calming you down and taking away stress, so if you're one of those people who lay awake at night thinking about things over and over again it will calm you down so you stop doing that. It work for people with depression wonderfully without making you feel like a zombie.

The product to do this is CBD 20 oil. It has less than 1% THC which is what makes you high so you won't feel anything. The CBD oil on its own tastes like 10w30 oil (yuk) but does wonders. Be careful about buying CBD 20 from just anywhere. Some of it is of questionable quality. You need to get a prescription and buy from the outlet the Physician recommends. There is a HUGE difference between medical grade CBD and that sold at a corner pot store. I get mine from Emblem in Canada and they can set you up with a physician with whom you will have a meeting and discuss your needs. Then you receive your prescription . You also get a copy to carry in your vehicle to show to the Police if you are ever questioned. This is fine in Canada, as it's completely legal but I have no idea how this works in the USA. We have had people banned for life from entering the USA showing up at the border with their prescription in hand for legal CBD oil.. so be aware. (not that this bothers me as I have no intention of ever going there).


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Not seeing anything that is not hemp oil on line. Hemp did nothing but taste rancid.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

update 
I started taking a mild anti-inflammatory before bed so I stoped my CBD oil I figured a break from it would stop me from needing more over time .
I’ve Been doing a lot of heavy work lately .
A so a few weeks ago my arms started going numb all the way to my finger tips .
It wakes me up all nite .
The last few days my finger and lower arm Was numb all day☹
Before bed tonite I took a CBD pill and of course I’ve been up for a hour
but my arms / hands are not numb the stuff really seams to work for me .


----------



## Landlocked (Jan 9, 2022)

I am new to your forum. So if I over step boundaries of the forum I apologize now. I am a person with a damage spine for a car wreck. Many operations. I am left with chronic pain. I live in Canada. For 3yrs I've been looking for a better alternative to the doctor prescribed medication. I started using hemp based cbd oil and cream awhile ago. At that I found some relief. So I kept digging deeper reading everything thing I could about it. I am not trying to promote drugs or drug use. Only to help others get to where I am now hopefully in a shorter time than I. Cbd is alright but only does so much. I finally went to a cbd / tch cream. It's a cream that u rub on an area. It's not meant nor will it impair someone. The effect has been for me life changing. Law's in Canada allow the sale of these creams. I have far more good days than bad now. I am walking better and have been able to become more active. For me a game changer. I am not trying to promote drugs. Plants are a wonderful thing. This was what I was looking for. The best part for me It's all natural and I am not ingesting it and it's not impairing in anyway. Applied this way. Please don't just take my statement alone but do the research yourself. I only hope that I can shorten ones journey shorter than mine. To this point I am at. The best part is that I can make it myself now in 4 hrs. So easy so cheap so much relief. Monterators sorry if I've done anything in this to break your rules. I just can believe the difference in my pain levels and quality of sleep I know get. Thank you everyone who takes the time to read this. I am only trying to help others.


----------



## Landlocked (Jan 9, 2022)

Sorry everyone I struggle with words spelling. I hope this was a help to at least one person


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Welcome to HT Landlocked.


----------



## Landlocked (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you gtx63 lol was only checking out this site for help with a Christmas cactus. Stumbled upon this thread by accident. Lol not trying to offend anyone I've been sober and drug free for over 30 yrs. Truly trying to stay that way. I put my time and effort into plants now. The power of plants is now even more of an amazement to me than just there beauty.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Try Lions Mane mushrooms. Best thing for my sore joints and muscles.


----------



## Landlocked (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you Alice I'll look them up. Fortunately for me I am at a really good place with pain control now and satisfied now. Lol was just trying to find info with a troubled old Christmas cactus. It's old and fading. Things are legal here in Canada. But the creams didn't come out til recently. It is legal to make your own cream here. It's just such a cheap way that provides such relief. I just try to share the info. I am older on a disability pension now. Unfortunately in Canada they don't really help seniors with prescription dental or glasses. This has done so much for so little cost if u make your own or buy it made.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Did you post a thread about your Christmas cactus in the gardening and plant propagation forum?









Gardening & Plant Propagation







www.homesteadingtoday.com


----------

